# Blurry recording. How to make it as seen on screen



## ams ken (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi there I am recording some video tutorials of my screen and for some reason, it comes out much more blurry than what I am seeing.

Here is a screen shot with the difference recording on the right and my screen on the left 




And here are my video recording settings...





Some help would be much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 26, 2021)

There are a lot of settings that affect things before you get to that recording screen. Please post a log.


----------



## ams ken (Feb 27, 2021)

nottooloud said:


> There are a lot of settings that affect things before you get to that recording screen. Please post a log.



Ok thanks for helping me I have attached it.


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't see anything obvious. Base and output resolution is good. Bitrate is fast enough. You're not high speed gaming, so you can lean harder on quality. Try faster instead of veryfast. I'd try a different rate control. Since you're not streaming, switch from CBR to CQP or CRF.

good rate control article


----------



## ams ken (Mar 1, 2021)

nottooloud said:


> I don't see anything obvious. Base and output resolution is good. Bitrate is fast enough. You're not high speed gaming, so you can lean harder on quality. Try faster instead of veryfast. I'd try a different rate control. Since you're not streaming, switch from CBR to CQP or CRF.
> 
> good rate control article



OK so non of these settings really change the look of it which is weird as I have done a test in Screenflow with a similar setting to my original one and that records much clearer even with similar settings. Any other Ideas?

Im running a MacBook pro with this spec...


----------



## CatMan (Feb 7, 2022)

I too have the same problem
So, is the dev going to fix this problem ?
been almost 1 year now


----------



## khaver (Feb 8, 2022)

How large is the application on your screen. If the application is larger than your 1920x1080 base canvas size then you are downsizing the capture in OBS. If possible, make your application window size 1920x1080 so it's the same size as the base canvas. Any time you downsize you lose detail.


----------



## CatMan (Feb 11, 2022)

khaver said:


> How large is the application on your screen. If the application is larger than your 1920x1080 base canvas size then you are downsizing the capture in OBS. If possible, make your application window size 1920x1080 so it's the same size as the base canvas. Any time you downsize you lose detail.








						OBS Blurriness - New Discovery & Workaround - Wayland related
					

TEST & DISCOVERY ON DATE: Tuesday the 8th of February, 2022  I tryed lots of different video encoding tests on obs and with different parameters I have been only able to use x264 as the Encoder for the Streaming option I tryed Codecs: MP4, MOV, MKV, TS, AVI I have set bitrates up to 70,000...




					obsproject.com


----------



## student (May 3, 2022)

Did anyone managed to solve the problem? What did you do to solve the problem? I have the same problem, I did not change any settings, once I install OBS I leave the default settings alone.


----------



## returnMarcco (Sep 14, 2022)

student said:


> Did anyone managed to solve the problem? What did you do to solve the problem? I have the same problem, I did not change any settings, once I install OBS I leave the default settings alone.


Hi. I was facing the same issue, and managed to resolve it by heading into OBS settings => 'Video' tab => changing Output (Scaled) Resolution to my target resolution, in my case 2560x1440. I don't know why this worked for me, as I explicitly stated not to rescale output in the 'Output' tab, but it did.


----------



## hisyntax (Tuesday at 11:35 PM)

returnMarcco said:


> Hi. I was facing the same issue, and managed to resolve it by heading into OBS settings => 'Video' tab => changing Output (Scaled) Resolution to my target resolution, in my case 2560x1440. I don't know why this worked for me, as I explicitly stated not to rescale output in the 'Output' tab, but it did.


This actually solved  my problem..
Go to Settings=>video... you might notice that the =>Base (canvas) resolution is not the same as the =>Output (scaled) resolution
If that is you case, make the =>Output (scaled) resolution equal to the =>Base (canvas) resolution.
That should solve the problem


----------

